# anyone stack var  and  tbol?



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone ever stack var n tbol? Any advantage over running var alone.


----------



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Anyone ever stack var n tbol? Any advantage over running var alone.



What's the purpose of your cycle man?  Did you want to do a cut or a bulk? Are you a body builder or a power lifter? Tbol will give you mild streanth and a good amount if size where as var will give you a lot of gains in streanth but not so much size,  but with what size you do get will be rock hard and really vascular,  Tbol will also give you a lot of vascularity but IMO not as much as var. If your trying to cut a var only cycle might be better because var suppresses your apatite and if your trying to bulk up Tbol actually dose the opposite and increases your appetite. Now as for mixing oral aas it is not usually a good idea unless you are experienced but since both compound produce very little sides they are really good to mix.. Though I have never mixed them..  I have read mixing them does just what you would think they would do.. Give you moderate streanth gains moderate size gains with above moderate vascularity also you would get a moderate hardening effect for your muscles and as for hunger I would imagine they would cancel out..  Unless dosed very high they they would probably suppress your appetite a little due to liver toxicity.  All I have stated is my personal opinion among a lot of others..  But everyone reacts to these compounds differently,  keep in mind Tbol is a lot cheaper and dose to dose when you run the split would be like 40mgtbol to 60mg var not 50/50 or you would experience more of the var then the tbol,  hope this helps

P. S written on my phone; probably horrible grammar


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 2, 2013)

I ran Tren A and Test C adding Var and Tbol at the end and it was great!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2013)

Is tbol the new gayvar?


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 2, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is tbol the new gayvar?



Women use anavar, I don't see why everyone loves it

If its the pumps, run a gram of test then

Same great pump


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Women use anavar, I don't see why everyone loves it
> 
> If its the pumps, run a gram of test then
> 
> Same great pump



Health risks of a gram of test vs. 50mg var? 

Side effects of a gram of test vs. 50mg var?

Ancillary drugs from a gram a test vs. 50mg var?

Side effects of a ancillary drugs from a gram of test vs. 50mg var?

Should I keep going?

I always knocked anavar until I got great anavar from a great chemist.  It's good for way more than pumps. Especially when stacked with drol.

I just don't get what tbol does. Size? Not a lot.  Strength? Not a lot.  So just take dbol then!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 3, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Women use anavar, I don't see why everyone loves it
> 
> If its the pumps, run a gram of test then
> 
> Same great pump



POB was just busting balls bro, run real var and you'll be amazed.

As for the pumps even the tough guys turn pussy on real var pumps.

POB and I both know where to get proven real var and as he stated once he ran it he sang a different tune about it.

I can go  back and forth with just these 2 cycles.

Test and Tren A 

Test, Mast P and Var also adding Tbol in if I fell like it.

The 1st cycle I can not run as often as the 2nd.


----------



## Azog (Aug 3, 2013)

I have run both. Var gave nastier pumps by far. Both gave nasty back pumps though. I was more vascular on var, but gained more mass on tbol. The edge in strength gains has to go to var, in my experience. Both gave me a nice constant fullness and hardness.

My personal pick is tbol just because it is way cheaper. Both have there place, as they produce next to zero side effects. Which, for someone like me who is prone to every side in existence, is great.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> I have run both. Var gave nastier pumps by far. Both gave nasty back pumps though. I was more vascular on var, but gained more mass on tbol. The edge in strength gains has to go to var, in my experience. Both gave me a nice constant fullness and hardness.
> 
> My personal pick is tbol just because it is way cheaper. Both have there place, as they produce next to zero side effects. Which, for someone like me who is prone to every side in existence, is great.



Well sweetheart if full hardness is what you want =))


----------



## Azog (Aug 3, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Well sweetheart if full hardness is what you want =))



Just make sure you bring your cute pot smoking teddy to cuddle.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 6, 2013)

I have run both.  Dbol just makes me swell up during the day and I sweat it all out during the night and wake up small, then repeat the whole process over every day.  I can put on a shirt in the morning that fits a little loose but by noon it is tight.  Don't know why people be hating on var, I love it.  Great pumps and no yo-yo of water retention.  Plus I seem to keep more of my gains when var is added to a cycle.


----------

